# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne > Forum psychologiczne >  Czy mam niską samoocenę?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, miesiąc temu rozstałam się z chłopakiem, z którym byłam od liceum. Myślałam, że nasz związek jest okej, ale ostatni rok to były praktycznie ciagłe kłotnie. Ja nie mogłam już znieść tego, że on jest leniwy, nadużywa alkoholu - sama wychowywałam się w rodzinie z ojcem alkoholikiem - tego, że nie szuka pracy bo utrzymuje go mama, tego ze ma zainteresowania typu oglądanie jakiejś patologii na yt lub tylko auta i seks. On z kolei mi zarzucał, że się kłócę i krzyczę. Fakt, może i to robiłam, ale wcześniej tego nie zauwazał, dopiero od kilku miesięcy non stop na każdy mój głośniejszy ton mówił zebym przestała na niego krzyczeć. Cały czas tak, czułam się osaczona. Nie jestem jakaś super pozytywną osobą, ale nie jest tak też ze kiedy mówię, że coś mi nie wyjdzie to rzeczywiście tak uważam. Moi znajomi uważają mnie za fajną osobę z tego co mi wiadomo. Po rozstaniu z nim kiedy zarzuciłam mu, że jest materialistą wręcz miesiąc błagałam, zeby dał mi szanse, błagałam zeby sie ze mna zobaczył. Na co on powiedział, ze nie chce bo nie chce być z kimś tak nerwowym jak ja i ze chce mieć za żonę kogos jak jego matka. Wmówił mi ze mam problem sama ze sobą, że mam zaburzone poczucie własnej wartości, ze może jak zostanę sama to zobaczę, ze nie warto się denerwować. Zarzucił mi, ze jestem jak moja mama ponieważ sie jej słucham w kwestii wyprowadzki. Czuje się strasznie. Obwiniam siebie cały czas o rozpad naszego związku mimo, ze sama chciałam to kilka razy zakonczyc. Juz 2 lata temu sie rozstaliśmy, ale dałam mu drugą szansę - a teraz usłyszałam, że to on dał szansę mi ale ja jej nie wykorzystałam. Mam myśli żeby skończyć ze sobą, nic mnie nie cieszy odkąd z nim nie jestem. Boli mnie wszystko co powiedział. Nie wiem juz co robić

----------


## olkaw322

Mam super sposób, aby nie martwić się wizytami w gabinetach, ale żeby jednak skorzystać z pomocy psychologa. Jeśli się np. wstydzisz, bo można spróbować wizyty online. Taką możliwość udostępnia klinika PsychoMedic. To, że nie trzeba wychodzić z domu jest dużym atutem, bo na pewno czujemy się lepiej u siebie i potrafimy się online lepiej otworzyć, co jest drogą do sukcesu w terapii.

----------


## alinka80

Nie wiem czy koleżanka skorzysta, ale ja z pewnością. Wstyd to coś co powstrzymywało mnie przed wizytą u specjalisty. Nie miałam pojęcia, że istnieje coś takiego jak tu w Psychomedic konsultacje online czy wideo spotkania. Myślę, że dla mnie to będzie optymalny sposób żeby spotkać się z profesjonalistą.

----------

